# House Bill 718 overturn Consent Decree



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

You can do something constructive. I just received the following email. To track the progess of the Bill go to:

http://www.congress.org/congressorg/issues/bills/?billnum=H.R.718&congress=111&size=full

If you don't know what to write, a prewritten letter you can send to the committee members in the links below can be found at:

http://www.capehatterasanglersclub.org/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=93


Well that was fast in 2 days they got it in and out of National Parks now HR 718 is in the Courts and Competition committee. (that's good) 

Here is the committee phone number 
202-225-3951 

The chairman is Hank Johnson from Georgia you can go to his email page here http://hankjohnson.house.gov/contact_hank_write.shtml 

And here is a list of all the members and numbers you'd need http://www.visi.com/juan/congress/cgi-bin/newcommittee.cgi?commcode=hjudiciary_courts&site=ctc 

If you really really want the beaches open then call them all. Just explain that this is NOT a development vs environment issue. This is a Recreation vs Segregation issue. Access to our lands and all the activities it provides has been stripped form us. The Judge had no right to act on the pseudo-science justifications of a fringe element interest group to restrict recreational access to a National RECREATIONAL Park. It's a recreational park, created for the purpose of outdoor activities, and it is not and never has been a wild life refuge, that's what Pea Island. is for. All the villages depend on this National Recreational Park being open to (humans) the public because it's the driving force for tourism and because it's just part of our natural rights to have the access that was promised to us. 

Please send this out to your email lists.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

I emailed Senators Kay Hagan and Richard Burr.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

3 emails and 2 faxes sent off today, thank you for the information. Keep fighting!

Ron


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Emails Sent. Hoping for good things


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Did my part*

Just sent 3-emails.

TM62


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

good post, great news that it didn't die in NPS. Hope you don't mind if I copyit and post it in a few other forums.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Emails sent to my Congresscritters; letters go out in the morning. I think I've already burned through a book of stamps this week writing letters to my elected (well, I _didn't_ elect them ) representatives.


----------



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

*Post it far and wide*



Plug said:


> good post, great news that it didn't die in NPS. Hope you don't mind if I copyit and post it in a few other forums.



Anyone got a twitter account. If so post it there and include the petition.

http://www.gopetition.com/online/18790.html


----------



## fishinthejimmy (Mar 19, 2009)

Has anyone considered doing a youtube video to get the word out?


----------



## beachbums10968 (Jan 16, 2009)

*sent*

Sent my emails and letters on thursday...Hope and Pray for miracles!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Done again...Also updated my blog with a copy of my letter...Even faxed the president.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

I just got some good news. I had emailed Kay Hagen, Richard Burr & my local rep. Heath Shuler. But Just a short while ago I got a phone call from Senator Burr's office informing me that he will be co-sponsoring the Bill  . So maybe it's time to call up Kay & send her another email? Let's keep hopin!


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Is the fact that Senator Burr is co-sponsoring the legislation to overturn the consent decree old news? I kinda thought that news might have started some chatter. 

Or is the possibility of this thing going anywhere just so remote that nobody believes it has a chance?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

ow that the Point is closed, this bill has become vital to NC sportsmen. Get on the phones and the emails!


----------



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

*As you can see this is a second attempt on the house*



Smally said:


> Is the fact that Senator Burr is co-sponsoring the legislation to overturn the consent decree old news? I kinda thought that news might have started some chatter.
> 
> Or is the possibility of this thing going anywhere just so remote that nobody believes it has a chance?


and we have yet to get Hagan to go out on a limb in the senate. While there isn't much chatter, I hope that people are putting pressure on. 

Another thing you can do, is sign the petetion. 13,000 signatures and climbing. Get everyone you can to sign.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I also got a call from Burr's office. I got an general form letter response from Hagans office. So I called her office and couldnt get a straight answer whether or not she supported the bill. I pressured the person I spoke with a bit just to try and get Hagans stance on the bill. All I ever got was a lot if BS without a stance for, or against the bill ever being made.I made sure to tell them how disheartening it was to have our Senator tip toe around an issue that is very important to many people in our area, and the local economy of the outer banks. The only response was again another tip toe around my questions. I have seriuos doubts that Hagan supports us, and I have even more serious doubts that she is willing to take a stand and make her stance clear on any issue right now. As her office said, she is a newly elected official who is quite overwhelmed at the moment with more pressing issues. I did treat them very curtiously and hoped that she would at least take a side so everyone knew that she was in fact doing her job.


----------



## jbcatnc (Oct 27, 2008)

*beach access*

A federal judge has given a bit of wiggle room to tight restrictions on beach driving designed to protected endangered birds and turtles on North Carolina's Outer Banks. 

U.S. District Judge Terrence Boyle has approved additional access to beaches where there are unhatched turtle nests after Sept. 15. Beaches that had been totally closed will be closed between sunset and 6 a.m. 

Boyle also has allowed the National Park Service more leeway when closed areas are entered illegally. Old rules said the buffer around a nest would be expanded permanently if the buffer was violated. The new rule is that the buffer can be reduced to its original size if the violator is caught. 

was posted on witn tv 7 on june03.2009 ....grrr jbcatnc


----------



## ncnat (Sep 11, 2004)

Every inch helps.


----------

